

Ask HN: Does Hacker News really understand Fred Wilson? - csbartus

Despite 33.8% of HN following @fredwilson http://searchyc.com/fred+wilson shows up only 302 results, in contrast with searching for "invest" - 24919 and "venture capital" - 1164, "angel" - 3856 or "37 Signals" - 2763.<p>Does hackers really get their most followed VC? If not, why?<p>Links
http://jmillerinc.com/2010/07/28/twitter-users-most-followed-by-readers-of-hacker-news/<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1555866
======
jacquesm
I don't see how 'followers' on twitter translate in to any level of
understanding. It's more like a fanclub than a measure of insight.

Also, that's the 33% or so of HN that uses twitter, and/or was put on this
list, not of HN as a whole.

~~~
csbartus
The point is many of HN readers are following a top VC without discussing
frequently his ideas.

Something very interesting for a community to follow but to not discuss ...
weird.

My guess is that the distance between a hacker and a vc/angel is far bigger
than imagined before despite the efforts YC is putting in with HN to educate
us.

------
csbartus
As the most appreciated VC not just by me incidentally but by the HN I still
don't get his points investing in companies.

And my question would be in fact: Does anyone knows what drives VC investments
in companies / products like Facebook, Tumblr or Foursquare?

Yes, the profit, BUT who will generate that profit? We, free users of these
services? How?

